# Computer geht manchmal nicht an



## kuhlmaehn (7. Juni 2008)

Hi,
ich hab zwar einiges gefunden aber dann doch nicht so speziell wie es bei mir auftritt...

Und zwar geht manchmal mein Computer einfach nicht an wenn ich auf den An-Knopf drücke. Ich hab den Stromstecker an einer Steckerleiste, die ich auch immer aus mache wenn der Computer aus ist.
Wenn ich dann die Steckerleiste später wieder anmache, höre ich auch schon, meine ich, dass er nicht angehen wird, weil irgendein Geräusch fehlt.
Bis jetzt funktionier es, dass ich einfach eine Weile (halbe Stunde bis Stunde) warte und dann geht er auf einmal wieder an.
Nun will ich aber natürlich nicht das sich das noch verschlechtert und da frag ich doch lieber jetzt schon wodran das liegen könnte. 
Warscheinlich am Netzteil oder?
Aber warum klappt es dann manchmal sofort und manchmal erst nach einer Weile?

Danke!


----------



## Andreas Späth (7. Juni 2008)

Ich würde es jetzt spontan auch mal auf das Netzteil schieben.
Mir sind schon ein paar mal Netzteile mit dem von dir beschriebenem Problem begegnet wenn die Spannung vom Netzteil weg war.
Sobald nämlich das Netzteil am Strom ist fliest auf einigen Anschlüssen im PC auch welcher (zB bei manchen System auf den USB Ports).
Da das einschalten des PCs auch nur durch das schliesen eines solchen Stromkreises passiert, ist es denkbar dass da einfach noch keine Spannung anliegt.

Abhilfe würde ein anderes Netzteil schaffen, oder den PC von der Schaltsteckdose weglassen.


----------



## kuhlmaehn (7. Juni 2008)

Aber generell ist das kein bedenkliches Problem?
Also nicht das irgendwann irgendwas durchschmort oder so...
Dann lass ich halt den Steckerleistenknopf jetzt erstmal immer an


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. Juni 2008)

Soviel ich weiß verursacht das Umschalten des Schalters einfach eine Spannung durch Induktion, die einfach in den PC geht und dort die Kondensatoren auflädt. Irgendwann sind diese dann 'voll' und Hardware wieder nicht richtig erkannt oder der PC geht gar nicht mehr an. Ob das bei dir der Fall ist merkst du recht gut indem du den PC vom Strom nimmst (Netzstecker ziehn) und den Schalter am Netzteil umlegst. Nun mehrfach an und aus schalten. Sprich den Knopf drücken auch wenn kein Strom da ist um die Kondensatoren zu entladen. Netzteil wieder an um auch dort die Kondensatoren zu entladen und nun schaun ob der PC an geht. Ansonsten würde ich mich der Theorie des Netzteildefekts anschließen.

Und sollte es dann klappen: Zieh beim PC einfach das Netzkabel bevor du die Leiste aus machst und wenn du sie wieder an machst nimmst du dann erst das Kabel dran. Bei anderen Geräten ist das mit der Leiste in Ordnung nur ein PC kommt damit nicht klar.


----------



## kuhlmaehn (10. Juni 2008)

Yipie, vielen dank 
Eigentlich war mir der "Trick" mit dem Schalter drücken bekannt und ich hatte das auch schon probiert aber anscheinend nicht lange oder oft genug. Außerdem hatte ich den Netzstecker nicht gezogen sondern nur die Steckerleiste aus..
Nach deiner super erklärung hab ich auf jeden Fall einfach mal 3 Minuten nichts anderes gemacht als drücken und gedrück lassen und danach ging es wieder =)
Ich konnts auch erste heute hier lesen und probieren weil mein Computer tatsächlich gar nicht mehr anging 
naja jetzt geht er ja wieder und ich werd ihn einfach nie mehr ausmachen


----------



## kuhlmaehn (13. Juli 2008)

Hi, ich bins leider doch nochmal 
Ich hab jetzt immer schön erst den Netzstecker gezogen und dann erst die Steckerleiste ausgemacht. Jetzt ist nur leider vorgestern der Computer wieder nicht angegangen was ich aber durch langes drücken des Anschalters gleich wieder beheben konnte. Heute morgen nun ist er dann gar nicht mehr angegangen, auch nicht nach ewigem Knopfdrücken.
Ich hab dann einfach mal den Steckerleistenschalter angelassen und jetzt gerade aus Spaß nochmal draufgedrückt und dann ging es auf einmal. Komisch komisch...
Also brauch ich dann vielleicht doch ein neues Netzteil oder sollte ich vielleicht auch noch den Netzschalter vom Computer ausmachen nachdem ich das Kabel gezogen habe und dann erst die Steckerleiste ausmachen!?

Danke!


----------



## _Lupo_ (13. Juli 2008)

Sicher dass die Steckerleiste in Ordnung ist? Würde ich zur Sicherheit mal verifizieren bevor ich ein neues Netzteil kaufe


----------



## kuhlmaehn (13. Juli 2008)

Wie kann ich das denn machen und was könnte denn nicht in Ordnung sein und einen Effekt auf den Computer haben?
Über die Nach hab ich sie einfach angelassen und heute morgen ging es problemlos...


----------



## _Lupo_ (13. Juli 2008)

kuhlmaehn hat gesagt.:


> Wie kann ich das denn machen und was könnte denn nicht in Ordnung sein und einen Effekt auf den Computer haben?
> Über die Nach hab ich sie einfach angelassen und heute morgen ging es problemlos...


Benutz einfach mal eine andere Steckdosenleiste. Geht nur darum die anderen Fehlerquellen auszuschließen bevor du dir ein neues Netzteil kaufst


----------

